# my rat is deathly afraid of his rolling ball! D:



## boudiedragon (Jul 23, 2010)

:-\ okay, i've had for about a week, and he's deathly afraid of the ball you put em in and they roll around in. it's kind of inconvenient cause i'm leaving town soon and i want to make it easy for my friend to take care of him and the ball would be easy for him to get out of the cage and get exercise without my friend having to hold him (he's a momma's boy, afraid of everyone but me). is there anything i can do to make him less freaked out about the ball? is it normal for them to be afraid at first? he's very comfortable with me and his new home, i don't see what's wrong. ???


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Those balls are HORRIBLE for rats.
They build up ammonia from urine which can cause Respiratory infections, and the rats are constantly stuck with their backs arched which can damage their spines. It's just 100% bad.
They should never ever be used with rats. I don't know why they even sell them.
I am sure everyone here will agree with me.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Also what cage is your rat in?


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Kiko said:


> Those balls are HORRIBLE for rats.
> They build up ammonia from urine which can cause Respiratory infections, and the rats are constantly stuck with their backs arched which can damage their spines. It's just 100% bad.
> They should never ever be used with rats. I don't know why they even sell them.
> I am sure everyone here will agree with me.


The above is totally right. Plus, since rats rely so much on there sense of smell, those balls are horrible because it cuts that off and it stresses them out. They already have bad eyesight, and those balls make it worse. Please don't put your rat in the ball again


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

these balls suck not only for rats, but for all animals. what exactly is considered 'entertaining' for the pet as it's trapped inside a thick plastic ball that rolls around and it can't move and see and come in contact with its surroundings? it's the most horrible idea they've come up with regarding pet products. are they supposed to make the owner feel 'safe' that they won't lose their pet somewhere? and what's even the point in trapping it inside such a thing? there are better ways for the animal to exercise. Personally, I remember when I had hamsters (i was little then) i let them run around free in my garden (of course i was following them). or made them agility playgrounds. :


----------



## boudiedragon (Jul 23, 2010)

wow guys thank you so much. i had no idea. if i had known they were so bad i wouldn't have even considered buying one. thanks for your help!


----------



## boudiedragon (Jul 23, 2010)

also he's in a metal cage, to whoever asked.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I meant to ask, because if your only gonna be gone for a little while like a few days. If his cage is large enough and your friend does not want to let him run around. He can stay in his cage...it is not ideal, but sometimes it's better then letting your rat get lost, or handled by someone not comfortable.


----------

